# profire2626 setup question



## midknight (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have an m-audio profire2626 and a behringer ecm8000 mic, and I'm wondering if it possible to use REW with my gear. The manual talks about being able to use an ecm8000 (ok, good there) but it talks about using soundcards with rca ins/outs (rut roh!, the profire is a firewire device with 8 ins/outs).

Would anyone have any suggestions on proper hookup for this scenario?

thanks!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack.

Don't sweat it about no RCA ins/outs. I have an M-Audio MobilePre and use a variety of cables and adapters to get it into my system.

One is the line out (stereo 1/8" plug) to rca stereo splitter. Another is a 1/4" tip/sleeve to RCA adapter on the mono line out and then use an RCA cable to the system preamp.

Then you have to fiddle with levels to get everything nice and balanced, but that doesn't take long.

Good luck.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's some links:

Adapter: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=090-285
Splitter cable: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=181-592


----------



## midknight (Sep 19, 2008)

I appreciate the links, however neither the ecm8000 or the profire2626 have rca's, so I'm not sure why I would want to convert to that.

The profire has 1/4" and xlr connectors, and the ecm8000 has xlr as well. 

So currently I have the ecm8000 plugged into input 3 (which is the left channel of inputs 3/4 respectively), and the firewire out feeds into the puter.. would I then want to run the input 4(xlr) into the main output 1 (1/4" left channel of main output 1 & 2) ?

Sorry if I'm being dense, it's just a bit confusing to me.

thanks for your assistance!
-Nick


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> neither the ecm8000 or the profire2626 have rca's, so I'm not sure why I would want to convert to that


The assumption was that you would be feeding a receiver with the line-out signal of the profire2626 and so would require RCA at that end.

Anyway, first you need to do the soundcard calibration. This requires a single cable from line-out to line-in of the profire2626 . Use whatever connector/cable it requires to do that. Run the soundcard calibration routine to create the file and save it, with REW pointing to it. Then remove the cable.

Then simply feed the mic-in of the profire2626 with the ECM and feed the line-out of the profire2626 to your receiver.

BTW, hopefully this isn't a Mac computer you're using, because firewire and Mac don't mix.....

brucek


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, the RCA suggestion was for feeding the receiver. 

I second what Bruce said about just doing a calibration 1/4" mono (tip sleeve) from output to input, run the cal, save and remove. Then plug the mic back into input 3 and turn on phantom power.

As for feeding the receiver, those 1/4" tip sleeve to RCA adapter would work, or if you have a full rack mounted pro setup, you probably already have the speakers fed from the 2626, so disregard.

Good luck.


----------



## midknight (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

After messing around with it for a while, I'm still not really getting it to work correctly, so I have put together a quick graphic of my setup. Could one of you fine gentlemen here tell me if this hookup diagram is correct? Thanks!

-Nick


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't really understand the diagram with four color cables?

As discussed before - to do the soundcard calibration, hook a *single cable* from right line-out to right line-in. When finished, *remove that cable*.

Then, to measure, feed the mic-in of the profire2626 with the ECM and feed the right line-out of the profire2626 to your receiver.

ltr


----------



## StressorUK (Jan 26, 2014)

hey people, I'm experiencing this exact issue. I believe the problem lies in the fact that it is unclear *which* of the eight inputs/outputs are the Rights.

Firstly, my setup comprises a Mac Pro running OS X Mavericks and I am using a ProFire 2626 as the interface (firewire connected). I have my active monitors plugged into Outputs 1/2.

On the Soundcard Preferences page, I am only offered two options for Output Device - Default Device, and Java Sound Audio Engine, and my only option for Output is Default Output.
I assume this does not present much of a problem as when attempting sound card calibration with Output 2 (Right in my speaker setup) wired directly into one of the inputs I can hear the 1kHz sine playing out of the left channel, though please correct my if I am wrong in this assumption!

In the input section I am able to select the Profire 2626 Multichannel, however my only option for Input is Default Input. I have spent some time looking through Audio MIDI Setup and the ProFire's config pages to find somewhere I can specify a 'default' input, but to no avail. I have even gone so far as to use Soundflower as the input device so that I can attempt to force the correct default inputs - no dice.

If anyone has any experience of getting this setup to work (lookin at you OP!), and advice would be very much appreciated!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

StressorUK said:


> hey people, I'm experiencing this exact issue. I believe the problem lies in the fact that it is unclear *which* of the eight inputs/outputs are the Rights.
> 
> Firstly, my setup comprises a Mac Pro running OS X Mavericks and I am using a ProFire 2626 as the interface (firewire connected). I have my active monitors plugged into Outputs 1/2.
> 
> ...


Dan,

Your only chance of getting a multi-channel firewire device to work with REW ( on a Mac ) is to follow the directions found  *here !* 

If John R's soft-patch "input work-around" doesn't work for you / then you're beat, most likely because of Mavericks.

You might have to resort to drastic measures ( such as partitioning your hard-drive and using the work-around when running an older Mac OS like 10.6 thru 10.8 / known to work with REW & John's input solution ) .

:sn:


----------



## StressorUK (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for the quick reply EarlK- much appreciated!
I'll post another reply on this thread if I have any success.

Thanks again!


----------



## StressorUK (Jan 26, 2014)

OK, managed to get some audio to route through using the info found in the link EarlK kindly suggested (also, I should've read the stickies more thoroughly, apologies!)

However, I am getting the following error - "The soundcard measurement varies by 10 dB between 20Hz and 20kHz, that is much higher than it should be, the measurement may not be valid and should not be used to make a calibration file".

The resulting SPL graph is as follows:









So... not quite what I was expecting. Any ideas? :sad:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

That pic is a sure sign of a feedback loop ( ie; you've got your input {test signal } feeding back into the output { & getting mixed with the original output signal } ) .

You need to go into your DSP mixer ( for your soundcard ) & turnoff the input ( feeding that particular mix ) .

To accomplish this with my Fast TRack Ultra , I setup my mixer as follows ( you'll need to do something similar ) ;










- Mind that the pic in the background is for an older version of REW .

:sn:


----------

